# fishin for ideas



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

My wife bought me a 75g flat back angle aquarium combo today with filter. I am going to be transplanting ALL my plants and fish to this tank onces its ready. What are good cycling fish that can live with cory's angels and guppies peacefully? What substrate is best under sand for freshwater tanks? 

what CO2 do I need? I have DIY CO2 from a 2 liter and a bubble counter already what else do I need, I am keeping it DIY.

its a 4' wide tank, what bulb fits the 48" housing? and what wattage per gallon do I need? I am at 2wpg now with 2 27w full spectrum 6500K's on the 26g bowfront I have now, what is needed for the same 2wpg on a 75g tank?


Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Hi there, i advise you to browse our freshwater plant section , as a planted aquarium, if done correctly is not hard but, contains several elements to be successful, Also you can contact our own Dmaaaaax, here who is very knowledgeable along these lines and has beautiful pics posted to prove it *


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would also like to suggest on a 4 foot tank if you want co2, go pressurized as diy won't inject enough into to tank to be benefical to it. It would also be cheaper in the long run.


----------

